# Brilliant use of music



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this video. It's for those of us whose hearts are still tender, whatever our age. 
I hope you enjoy it, too.

[yt] 



[/yt]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the link, isolated, full sized, no playlist, etc. (your longer url leads to 'no video found 





I think the score works, but do not think it 'brilliant.'

Though I am an easier easy pushover sucker for the Parisian genre "Valse Musette."


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh good, thanks. I copied it from my own playlist on YouTube, think I should not have done that.


----------

